# Cockapoo Slippers for Winter



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This years MUST HAVE cockapoo slippers ... Honey & Picnic style ....

I would love to see your cockapoo slippers .. ha ha ha


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

One of my slippers is bigger than the other.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha love it guys


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont worry Colin .. at least your slipper match in colour ...

I have one cream large slipper and one brindle small slipper .. but hey they are so warm  

Cockapoo slipper are the best


----------

